# Dirk Davenport~1st place co-angler in FLW tour



## 10bender24 (Nov 8, 2005)

Dirk from Delaware Ohio who fishes about everything on Delaware and Alum and ABA tournaments is in 1st place on the co anglers side of the FLW tour at Kentucky lake.Good job Dirk.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I look for Dirk to have an awesome time. He will be paired up with Larry Nixon in the morning. They have fished together before on a couple occations and there is no one that Dirk would rather fish with out of the top 10. Good luck bro , bring home the bacon!


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Way to go Dirk puttin em in the boat lettem know that buckeyes arnt just nuts great job KennyQ


----------



## 10bender24 (Nov 8, 2005)

Weights were zero'd for the final day and Dirk finished 3rd for 7500. He had the most weight totaled for all three days combined.I do not like that format.Great job Dirk.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

wow, that sucks, so basically the first two days weight doesnt matter, its a fish off on day three with the best weight of the day winning?


----------



## 10bender24 (Nov 8, 2005)

That's right Danshady,same for the pro's.In the FLW series it's a cumulative total weight.I would be P.Oed if that situation would happen to me,to have most weight over 3 days and finish 3rd,bullcrap.


----------

